
Most Korean workers victims of 'gapjil' on job - ryzvonusef
https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2016/04/116_203010.html
======
ryzvonusef
> Gapjil, roughly translated as bossing around or "playing gap," comes from
> the contract term "gap" (party A, who leads) and "eul" (party B, who is
> led). So bosses are gap and subordinates are eul, men are gap and women are
> eul, and large companies are gap while their subcontractors are eul.

~~~
totetsu
If it's 9 out of 10, then the people doing it must also have suffered it

